#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  >  ΑΤΟΕ

## marki_fo

καλησπέρα,
γνωρίζετε πού μπορώ να βρω ένα σχετικά πρόσφατο ΑΤΟΕ?

βασικά έχω ένα αλλά έχει πράγματικα πολύ πιο χαμηλές τιμές από παλαιότερα...ισχύει?

----------


## Xάρης

Στα Downloads του φόρουμ και πιο συγκεκριμένα *ΕΔΩ*.Στον ΣΑΤΕ, *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

ibo

----------

